
U.S. Intel: Osama Bin Laden Avatar Could Recruit Terrorists Online for Centuries - yk
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/01/osama-bin-laden-avatar/
======
yk
Just posting this to HN for the pure nonsense value of the idea. ( Also some
enterprising person may start to sell virtual drones to the DoD.)

